# Looking for crew for offshore fishing out of Kemah/Galveston



## jwaring1 (Jan 16, 2007)

I am looking for one or two guys (sober, drug free, and a good attitude during the trip) who have free weekends and would like to fish offshore on a sailboat. The trips will start in Keemah on Friday afternoons and end on Sunday. I have recently trolled offshore in my boat and was impressed with the results, but I have found it difficult to find crew who likes to fish and stay on a boat for the entire weekend. I plan on starting the offshore trips as early as next friday evening. If you love offshore fishing and don't mind sleeping on a boat that goes very slow email me at [email protected].


----------



## sellinggalveston (Apr 4, 2006)

shot you an e-mail!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am interested, email sent


----------



## boze_man (Jun 24, 2008)

email sent...


----------

